# Pictures from Mr. Wiggles home!



## Meganc731 (Mar 1, 2005)

[align=left]Hey everyone, I think we have amatch! I've started letting them share Mr. Wiggles cage. I don't knowhow I could have been so lucky![/align]


[align=center]Mr. Wiggles and Foo Foo Little Bunny[/align]


[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=left]They're in love![/align]


[align=left]This is not their cage, just their playpen for when I'mwatching TV. They will be living in a new cage though soon, if myhusband would stay in the country and help me finish it!!!!!:XJust like him to jump a plane when I tell him it's time towork on the rabbit cage [/align]


[align=left]Megan[/align]


----------



## ariel (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh they are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Ashton (Mar 1, 2005)

Mr Wiggles looks like a pup..sooo cute!


----------



## Fergi (Mar 1, 2005)

Hurray Mr. Wiggles pictures!! He is just so sweet looking, like a big, fluffy, teddy bear. I just love him! 

Look at Foo Foo Little Bunny! What an adorable little baby! 

Where are those adorable Children you have???!!! Need to see the adorable children too!!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 1, 2005)

Mr. Wiggles is so darned cute! Where'sour Red HairedGirl??



-Carolyn


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 1, 2005)

Little Red Head girl had a hugelollipop last night (like Willy Wonka size!) and most of it was left onher face, so she didn't get to be in the pics. Although the other dayshe came in and had thrown her scarf fashionably over her shoulder andtold me to take her picture, she was like a regular model!

Megan


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 1, 2005)

I was so pleased to see that you had posted MrWiggles pictures - I was missing the fluffy guy. It looks like he andFoo Foo are made for each other. I am so pleased they are getting alongso well together. Look forward to more photos of ALL of your babies- Jan


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 1, 2005)

I was missing the fluffy guy too,itseems like just yesterday his hair was still short, now all of a suddenit's over his eyes!



Megan


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 2, 2005)

OOHH They are soooo cute. Makes me want to scoopthem up for hugs and kisses. I love fluffy bunnies. They look so sweettogether, they really do.

Tina


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 2, 2005)

They're adorable!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 2, 2005)

I came running when I saw thispost! I got soexcited to see Mr. Wiggles and my little red headedbabies!

But then guess what? NO BABIES!:X

Mr. Wiggles and Foo Foo are indeed verybeautiful. They seem to be a match made in heaven. The only thing thatwould be better is if there was a little redheaded toothless boy and alittle redheaded sticky faced girl in the picture with them!

Raspberry


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 2, 2005)

This is Bailee modeling...











Peter's room looks just like hers, but it's blue 











Holding one of our baby Lovebirds





















After she made me a peanut butter and jelly sandwich I had her rub my feet and do my laundry 


























I swear I do try to take pics of my son, his will be coming soon. I feel bad for him, he gothit at school today 

Megan


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 2, 2005)

Happy now???


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you! Thank you! 

I had the roughest day!  Thismakes it better! Megan, she is sooooobeautiful!

She is like a little angel in all herpictures! Little Angel Bailee! 

Just look at this....I love it!

Raspberry


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 3, 2005)

Yea! I'm glad the pics helped!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 3, 2005)

Fab pictures - Bailee is a sweetie! Those withthe lovebird are just lovely. Hope your son is feeling OK . Tell himwe are waiting to see his pics too!- Jan


----------



## RebeccaUK (Mar 3, 2005)

What a beautiful family you have (rabbitstoo!) I have a hot water bottle cover which looks exactlylike Mr Wiggles. It's so snuggly. The little runfor them in teh living room is a great idea as it means you can havefreetime to watch some TV without following the buns roundeverywhere. Are they wire panels that you've used?


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 3, 2005)

LOOK at how COOL this Kid is!!






She,Sebastian's Little Girl, Caitlyn,and Alyssaare going to Rule The World!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 3, 2005)

I can just hear the giggles!






She's A Love!

-Carolyn


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 11, 2005)

This is the two of them in their cage being lovey 






I very rarely get a shot of Mr. Wiggles tushy, so here it is! Look at those fluffy feet!











I still don't have a pic of my son, but here's a castle he built in the garage, he took the pics himself 

Megan


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 11, 2005)

These are great pictures of the rabbits. 

Your son is quite the builder! Nice Castle/Skyscraper hemade. I bet it was twice as fun to knock it down as it was tobuild it.



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 11, 2005)

Ohhhhh, I so copiedthis and put it into my bunnies to stealfile!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry Raspberry, they're already spoken for, as is the Red Haired Girl.





-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 12, 2005)

Now you're talking some smack!Pickyour battle sister! We will throw down over the red headedbaby! :X


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh Megan, what a beautiful picture of Mr Wigglesand Foo Foo. While Carolyn and Raspberry are battling away, I am gonnanap both of them  -Jan


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 12, 2005)

TheThesepicturesare so cute! I love Mr. Wriggles fur lol, it makeshim look like a dog. And Bailee is adorable!


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 13, 2005)

[align=center]You guys crack meup!





Here's some old pics of the kids I just ran across. These were taken atDisney Land in the summer of 2003 so Bailee was just 2, and Peter was 41/2.
[/align]

[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Found more.... 
[/align]
[align=center]This is Easter 2003, I loved her dress![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 16, 2005)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 16, 2005)

Those kids of yours are like magnets for me! 

I popped on here and they are the firstthing I saw! Now I can have some sweetdreams!



Raspberry


----------



## Meganc731 (Sep 25, 2005)

I have new pictures, I have newpictures!















I sheared Mr. Wiggles again and he looks SO funny, I was trying to do it quickly so it came out worse than normal LOL

Megan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh my GOODNESS!!! He looks so much like a lil lamb! What a cutie!!!


----------



## Meganc731 (Sep 25, 2005)

That's what I thought too!! And his ears are ginormous!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 26, 2005)

:shock:





You know this forum would never let MEhear the end of it if I did that to Sebastian!! 

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is because Meganc can do No Wrong, but you - on the other hand....well...you're a totally different story!

Look at the Little Love!! :inlove: I didn't seethose gorgeous pictures of the children, Megan. GoodLord! They're precious! Nice to see you again,Stranger!

-Carolyn


----------



## Meganc731 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> That is because Meganc can do No Wrong


[align=center]


&lt;-- Me doing no wrong

Everyone else--&gt;























[/align]
[align=center]





























[/align]
[align=center]























[/align]
[align=center]

































[/align]
[align=center]

























[/align]
[align=center]

































[/align]
[align=center]



























[/align]
[align=center]

























[/align]
[align=center]

































[/align]


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

Ohhhhh Brrother!! :foreheadsmack:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## Meganc731 (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's some pics of Mr. Wiggles and Bunny Foo Foo in they're new cage.







As you can see, my, oh so GREAT, idea that I posted about just a weekor two ago, of using the flower pot for the hay completely backfiredtonight. I've been using the flower pot for I don't know how long andthey finally dumped it. I can't remember who commented back to me aboutit, but they must of jinxed me LOL!!! 
















Mr. Wiggles, coming out to say hi!!

We have one room in the house that is devoted to the birds and bunnies,and everyone is all tucked in now watching the Peanuts Mayflower movie Is that going too far?

Anyway, that's all for now, I can't believe how fluffy Mr.Wiggles got since my last post. 

Megan


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 5, 2005)

Awww, there's my Mr Wiggles, looking as gorgeousas ever. And look at Bunny Foo Foo - she is just as fluffy:inlove:.They make such a pretty couple!

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 5, 2005)

:faint:Oh are they ever gorgeous. I am in love.:love:

_adds Mr. Wiggles and Bunny FooFoo to my bunnynap list._

Tina


----------



## Boobear (Dec 5, 2005)

They are adorable. How sweet they look all cuddled up together. :inlove:



Thanks for sharing. 



Rebecca who loves to look at everyone's bunnies. :heart:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh Look at that Beautiful Bride and Groom! 

:inlove:

Mr. Wiggles and his wife, Foo Foo, melt my heart. And look how his ear protects her from drafts. :tears2:

I'm sooooo glad you're back, Meganc. :hug:

We missed you in The Warren.

-Carolyn


----------



## kgarver (Dec 6, 2005)

This is so funny and cute!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 6, 2005)

Megan, WelcomeHome!

I don't know that I've had a properopportunity to really say that! I'm so glad you and my littlered-headed babies are back with your beautiful bunnies!:inlove: We missed you! 

Raspberry


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone!!!

Thanks so much for the nice things you had to say about the bun bun'sand the welcome home!! If you missed my other post, we have somelifestyle changes coming up, so who know's how much or how long I'll bearound, but I've really missed being here. I really mean that, and evenwhen I'm not actively posting I'm still thinking of everyone here allthe time. 

:hug:

Meg


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 23, 2005)

[align=center]





From our family to yours,
Happy Holiday's!!!
[/align]


----------



## edwinf8936 (Dec 23, 2005)

*kgarver wrote: *


> This is so funny and cute!


Is that a bunny or a poodle?

Ed


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 23, 2005)

Just look at those babies! 

:inlove:


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh, GREAT avatar Raz!!! :foreheadsmack:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 23, 2005)

I didn't do it! :shock:

Carolyn is always getting me into trouble! :tantrum:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 23, 2005)

That is one lovely Christmas picture, Megan

Jan


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 23, 2005)

Ed - He looks pretty funny huh??? A ladythat runs a cat rescue who I volunteer for just gave me some clippers,so I am shearing like normal (with scissors cause I was making a hugemess using just the clippers) and then cleaning him up with theclippers, he looks SO cute all shaved.

Raspberry - Oh sure, blame it on Carolyn... AGAIN!Hmmmm, something's not adding up here!!!!! hehehehehehe :rofl:

Jan - Thanks!! I love Peter's expression in this pic, especially with his missing tooth!



Megan


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations Meganc731! :stork:

Peter and Bailee look excited! Wait until they are able to hold the new baby. 

Rainbows!


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks!! They are totally excited, Bailee has been talking about having a baby for a year now. They want the baby to come right now. I told Peter yesterday that the baby was the size of a raspberry, so today when he got home he came running in to see my stomach because he thought it would have gotten bigger. He was so disapointed to find out that it was still only the size of a raspberry  

Megan


----------



## Lissa (Mar 8, 2006)

Congrats! How far along are you?


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 8, 2006)

:colors::colors::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Many congratulations! I love the T-shirts Peter and Bailee are wearing. They are going to be counting the days to the new arrival 

Jan


----------



## m.e. (Mar 8, 2006)

[align=left]:bunnydance:




:bunnydance:[/align]


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks thanks thanks thanks!!! I'm due on the 28th of October, a Halloween baby!! 

Megan


----------



## Pipp (Mar 8, 2006)

Megan, what a precious way of making the announcement!! 

Congrats!! 

:hug:

sas:colors: and pipp :bunnydance:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh Congrats megan too. I am a october baby. Mine is october 23rd. Maybe you and Lissa could have the bubs the same time. Awwwwwwwwwwwwww:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa (Mar 9, 2006)

*Meganc731 wrote: *


> Thanks thanks thanks thanks!!! I'm due on the 28th of October, a Halloween baby!!
> 
> Megan


 Wow! I think I'm due Nov. 4 so we're not too far apart. How is your fatigue? I hope it's not as bad as mine.


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh yeah it's pretty bad! I have sleeping problems anyway, so I'm going to bed and waking up at weird times. Sunday I did not leave my bedroom. I slept from midnight until 5pm the next day. When I finally woke up I just stayed in bed because if I don't move my morning sickness isn't that bad. Luckily the morning sickness _seems_ to be tapering off now. The other problem I'm having right now is my sciatic nerve. I had it with Peter, and then it started with Bailee and little bit earlier on in my pregnancy, and now it's already started again. I'm kinda worried about it. I almost called Tim home today to get Peter from the bus stop, but I think I can make it. 

Do you have any feelings what it might be? I've had a strange feeling from the beginning that mines a boy. I really really want to know right now!

Megan


----------



## Lissa (Mar 9, 2006)

Fortunately I'm not having any morning sickness. I'm queasy off and on through the entire day, but that's it. This fatigue is just kicking my butt. It's so hard to work. I've been napping during my breaks. Haha. 

I don't have a clue what the sex will be. I'm new at this whole pregancy thing so I don't even know what to watch for with that regard. I know that I would like a girl.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 9, 2006)

:magicwand: 


Boy for Megan.:stork:


Girl for Lissa.:stork:

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm so excited! 


Another little red-headed baby is on the way!





Raspberry


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 11, 2006)

We'll see!! I hope if it's brunette it doesn't feel like an oddball. I thought about that before we decided to have another one!! LOL I think I'm more worried about hair color than I am whether it's a boy or a girl!! Hahahaha!

Megan


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 12, 2006)

LOL I think redheads are great. My best friend is a redhead and everybody always asks her where she coloured her hair.

As far as knowing the sex, some people have different pregnancies with girls and boys.


----------

